# Rename Start button text in 2 sec



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

download Start Button Renamer from here


> *rapidshare.com/files/244696630/StartButton_Renamer.rar




*img196.imageshack.us/img196/8093/14218658.jpg

enter text at *New Label* and click *Rename it!*

*DONE*

*img196.imageshack.us/i/14218658.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 18, 2009)

eh! cool but i would prefer doing it from registry! (trick provided by VG)...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

It will take a lot longer than 2 seconds.

I wish Digit would bring that His vs Her topic back
The thing in which they were given really simple tasks and they were to do those in less time.


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey really a nioce trick ... & very easy to use. TFS 

BTw, will it work with vista ?


----------



## cyberxtremer (Sep 1, 2009)

I Used to see this 3 years back :/


----------

